# Impressive and cheap Macro lens - Butterflies with the Pergear 60 mm f/2.8 Macro



## ParadiseBizz (Aug 29, 2021)

For my youtube channel ParadiseBizz I am frequently buying and testing lenses for my Sony a6100 and Sony A7RIV.
So I bought the Pergear 60mm f2.8 Macro, a manual focus APS-C lens.
I did not expect much, since it only retails for about $220.

But it was very sharp and the results pretty impressive.


please let me know your thoughts


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 29, 2021)

That's a nice shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 29, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that lens.....


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 29, 2021)

Very nice.  Some of the inexpensive lenses, such as my Canon EF-S 55-250, which retails for about the same price, are surprisingly good.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Aug 30, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That's a nice shot.


Thank you. It was a challenge for me, because it was my very first macro experience, and at close distance every tiny handshake is a major move in the viewfinder


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 30, 2021)

ParadiseBizz said:


> Thank you. It was a challenge for me, because it was my very first macro experience, and at close distance every tiny handshake is a major move in the viewfinder


You're off to a good start. I'm just starting out with macro photography as well.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Aug 30, 2021)

Please share some of your photos.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 30, 2021)

ParadiseBizz said:


> Please share some of your photos.
> And if you're interested take a look at my lens review:


If a commercial link is removed by a moderator of TPF, it is not the intention to simply re-post the same link (to your own YouTube channel) or did you perhaps not understand that yet?


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Aug 30, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> If a commercial link is removed by a moderator of TPF, it is not the intention to simply re-post the same link (to your own YouTube channel) or did you perhaps not understand that yet?


Can I share link to a lens review that is not on my own channel?


----------



## Space Face (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks similar to the Venus Optics 60mm, manual focus which I have and it's a great wee piece of kit.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 30, 2021)

ParadiseBizz said:


> Please share some of your photos.



White glad from my garden. The macro lens I used for that photo cost me about $75.00.

One of my favorite ways to shoot close-up and macro images is to use an enlarging lens. The lens in the photo below is a 50mm f/2.8 El Nikkor which I kept from my darkroom days. I bought it used for about $20.00. To use it on my camera I bought one of these for $45.00: FotodioX M42 Screw-Mount Lens to Fujifilm X-Series Camera Adapter with Macro The enlarging lens has a 39mm thread and the adapter a 42mm thread so a $3.00 step ring was needed and, to make it more versatile, I bought a cheap set of 42mm extension tubes.

Enlarging lenses are corrected for close focus and make superb close-up macro lenses.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 30, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Very nice.  Some of the inexpensive lenses, such as my Canon EF-S 55-250, which retails for about the same price, are surprisingly good.


Agreed, I have that same lens, it's very nice for the price.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice shot, nice lens.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Sep 3, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Looks similar to the Venus Optics 60mm, manual focus which I have and it's a great wee piece of kit.


Pergear is selling both lenses, Venus Optics and Pergear. Maybe they are Identical and just rebranded, like Samyang and Rokinon?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2021)

ParadiseBizz said:


> Pergear is selling both lenses, Venus Optics and Pergear. Maybe they are Identical and just rebranded, like Samyang and Rokinon?


Yeah, I think that is the case.  Many lenses get rebranded under different seller names.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Sep 3, 2021)

I haven't tried yet, but do you know how usable this lens is for other photography, that is not Macro, like Portraits?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2021)

ParadiseBizz said:


> I haven't tried yet, but do you know how usable this lens is for other photography, that is not Macro, like Portraits?



No, never used it for that, only macro too.  Should be ok I'd have though but the lack of AF might be restictive in some scenarios.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks for clarifying


----------

